# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Αντικατάσταση πυκνωτού μεγάλης χωρητικότητας σε Video Panasonic

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ο πυκνωτής που φέρει το παλιό μου video Panasonic J-20 για να κρατάει την ώρα, ημερομηνία κτλ, σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος, έχει εξουθενωθεί εντελώς. Τα στοιχεία του είναι:1 F,
5,5V. Έχω έναν 10 F, 35V θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα εάν τον χρησιμοποιήσω; Εάν ναι πού μπορώ να βρώ ίδιο εύκολα; Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις όποιες απαντήσεις εκ' των προτέρων.

----------


## chip

Εδώ
http://www.futurlec.com/CapSuper.shtml
(με τέσσερα δολάρια μεταφορικά είναι στα χέρια σου)

10F στα 35V ??? αυτό θα θελα να το βλεπα.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παιδιά χίλια συγνώμη γράψτε λάθος. Αυτός που έχω είναι GOLDCUP 10F στα 2,3V.

----------


## tasosmos

Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι στο κυκλωμα θα δινει ταση 3V ή ισως 5V στον πυκνωτη οποτε δεν θα ειναι καταλληλος αυτος που εχεις. 
Αν εχεις καποια σχετικη πειρα μπορεις να μετρησεις ποσο δινει.

Βεβαια ακομα κι αν δινει χαμηλοτερη απο 2V ταση ισως να χρειαζεται να αλλαξεις το κυκλωμα για να μπορεσεις να βαλεις τον 10F.

Γενικα θα προτεινα να βαλεις καποιον με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα, ειναι και πολυ μεγαλη η διαφορα 10F με 1.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παίδες σας ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις. Η αλήθεια είναι Τάσο ότι δεν το σκέφτηκα να μετρήσω την τάση με ανοικτό το βίντεο και αμέσως μόλις βγάλω την πρίζα. Εάν δίνει μέχρι 2,3 Volt δεν θα είχε μεγαλύτερη αυτονομία με την μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα των 10F; Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως υπάρχει κανένα κατάστημα εδώ στην Αθήνα που να έχει τέτοιους πυκνωτές γιατί με τις ιντερνετικές αγορές δεν τα πάω καλά και αυτόν που έχω τον ξεκόλλησα από άλλο κύκλωμα;

----------


## tasosmos

Μπορει να ειχε μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια αλλα οπως ειπα το πιθανοτερο ειναι  οτι θα υπαρξει προβλημα με το κυκλωμα φορτισης ακομα κι αν δινει ταση <2V (να υπαρχει κι ενα μικρο περιθωριο).

Πιθανον αν ψαξεις στα γνωστα καταστηματα να εχει ή να μπορει να σου φερει καποιος. 
Αλλιως μπορεις να παραγγειλεις απο εδω http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/pan...z/3396843.aspx (Παραλαμβανεις απο Ν Ιωνια, κοντα στον ηλεκτρικο) αλλα ειναι μαλλον τσιμπημενη η τιμη.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Tάσο χίλια ευχαριστώ. Αυτό θα κάνω.

----------


## sotron1

> Πιθανον αν ψαξεις στα γνωστα καταστηματα να εχει ή να μπορει να σου φερει καποιος. 
> Αλλιως μπορεις να παραγγειλεις απο εδω http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/pan...z/3396843.aspx (Παραλαμβανεις απο Ν Ιωνια, κοντα στον ηλεκτρικο) αλλα ειναι μαλλον τσιμπημενη η τιμη.


Φίλε μου θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου και θα τελειώσεις.
Δεν είναι καθόλου τσιμπημένο, από το να κάτσεις να ψάχνεις, εισιτήρια, βενζίνες, προσωπικός χρόνος χάσιμο. Στο κάτω κάτω βρέ αδελφέ κοστίζει όσο ένα σουβλάκι.

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι οκ δεν ειπε κανεις οτι ειναι τπτ αξιολογο η διαφορα για ενα κομματι, γι' αυτο και ανεφερα οτι υπαρχει κι εκει εξαλλου. 

Αλλα πχ μπορει ο Θανασης να μενει διπλα σε ενα μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα, δεν υπαρχει λογος να παει κατευθειαν εκει...

Εκτος αυτου ειναι γενικοτερα καλη τακτικη νομιζω να μην αγοραζεις ουτε βελονα χωρις να το ψαξεις εστω λιγο. Δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις τους δρομους, γι αυτο υπαρχουν τα τηλεφωνα και τα email.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δες και εδω
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=1f%2...&_stpos=&gbr=1

----------

